# Ebay Item I think is FAKE, correct me if I'm wrong



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

I saw this on the bay this morning. I have never seen this truck anywhere: http://www.ebay.com/itm/slot-cars-AURORA-Afx-/361050770814?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item54104d8d7e

And the trailer has plastic wheels. Isn't that a Tyco trailer???? Please...somebody correct me if I'm wrong. and this is NOT my auction, I live in Seattle, WA.

If this is in the wrong section to ask this question, sorry


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like Tyco trailers in both auctions to me. Should have AFX trailers with Convoy and Challenge on them.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Even for Europe? Location is Belgium?

Don't know just asking


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Two different company's Tyco and AFX.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

according to Bob Beers picture book, ....
6276 Challenge is a rarer find described as yellow/red/orange w/trailer and sticker. it is NOT a tanker trailer in Bob Beers picture.
I find NO Aurora tanker with permanent down landing gear and the "fender" over the rear tires in the linked listing is wrong for Aurora.
the Coke tanker also has TYCO rear plastic wheels and I would say that it is a TYCO tanker trailer.

and the 6275 ROADWAY is a TYCO trailer too


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Sad that people have bid on this auction...not cool

Especially for us who have collections of authentic cars...sucks


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*report it as fraudulent to ebay*



carlosnseattle said:


> Sad that people have bid on this auction...not cool
> 
> Especially for us who have collections of authentic cars...sucks


report it to ebay


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

I didn't know you could do that


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

carlosnseattle said:


> I didn't know you could do that


If there is more then one person reporting it, they most likely will take it down


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Tyco and Aurora combination.Never made


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Look really closely at the picture.. you can clearly see that the package has been opened and resealed.. they didnt do a very good job either! there are rips and tears from when they opened it which is all but impossible to hide. If I remember correctly from my experience with Hotwheels years ago, if you soak the backside of the card along the glue line, the bubble will usually pop right off with very little damage visible. I forget what I used but I wanna say rubbing alcohol or nail polish remover or mineral spirits?? I dunno..??This is a Horrible attempt at scamming someone and they need to be and will be reported..

$.02


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Well someone retracted their bid. Maybe after reading here that it is not legit.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

rdm95 said:


> Look really closely at the picture.. you can clearly see that the package has been opened and resealed.. they didnt do a very good job either! there are rips and tears from when they opened it which is all but impossible to hide. If I remember correctly from my experience with Hotwheels years ago, if you soak the backside of the card along the glue line, the bubble will usually pop right off with very little damage visible. I forget what I used but I wanna say rubbing alcohol or nail polish remover or mineral spirits?? I dunno..??This is a Horrible attempt at scamming someone and they need to be and will be reported..
> 
> $.02


 

Saw that and totally agree....also look at trailer it doesn't fit in pin hole to attach trailer to truck. While Faller did sell Aurora, Tyco and there own make under one name......they didn't do so in mixed combination. And yes, the missing trailers are indeed rare.



------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*What do you think about this one!?!*

Hopefully this isn't anyone here on HT, but take a look at this one....what do you see/not see?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151404857489?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

*Fake*

I sent the guy a message and told him that the trailers were tyco not aurora 
in both auctions. he replied back that the trailers don't say tyco on them.
the auction is from over seas i think.

Tom


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

SCJ said:


> Hopefully this isn't anyone here on HT, but take a look at this one....what do you see/not see?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151404857489?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ...


I'm not an expert so I don't know what is weird about this one...can you explain??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dune buggy>> Looks like the glass and roof are replacement pieces. They don't extend through to the underside of the body, and there's no evidence that they ever existed there before. Aurora did melt them in place originally, yes?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Wow, can't believe someone paid for that milky-lime green fake. 

And of course, when you point out a fake to the seller, he/she comes back with the oh-so-convenient " That's how I got this car " excuse.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

carlosnseattle said:


> I'm not an expert so I don't know what is weird about this one...can you explain??


Slotcarman and dlw are correct.....nothing including the missing head look correct to me about this car.

Maybe a resin or a sand van conversion (different head).....but definitely NOT a factory assembled piece.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting in many respects.
I had never given much thought, but the dune buggy body is probably the only one with only one mold line on the exterior and that is across the front on a natural body line so it isn't obvious. never though of that before and had to look at a couple of my originals.
make a good trivia question. LOL
the windshield might even be just a slab of clear plastic. many have described using CD or cassette lids for such.
and of course the roof has scratches in the paint and the main body appears unplayed with.
along with what Y'all have already pointed out, it certainly isn't factory assembled in that configuration.
to me, the body looks genuine perhaps having never been factory assembled?
in any case, the seller out of Portugal always seems to have stuff that is not usual and there is a possibility he acquired all in the state they are in.

also noted the seller cancelled the remaining bid on the Coke truck combo after the high bidder retracted.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting note .....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ho-slot-car...361050768996?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item54104d8664

Last updated on Sep 15, 2014 08:51:10 PDT

"AURORA "Speed Steer" .; ATTENTION ; Aurora cab ; BUT Tyco trailer.....So as... "

must have had an outpouring of concern. dropped the price $20 too.

.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

SCJ said:


> Hopefully this isn't anyone here on HT, but take a look at this one....what do you see/not see?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151404857489?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ...


Something just looks 'off' about that Dune Buggy. No sign of glue at the windshield mount holes and the body looks like a resin body.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

*fake trailers*

the seller contacted me again through e-bay.
after further inspection, he found the trailers to be Tyco.

just glad this one was stopped.

thanks Tom


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tgallaway said:


> the seller contacted me again through e-bay.
> after further inspection, he found the trailers to be Tyco.
> 
> just glad this one was stopped.
> ...


I have come across sellers of slot cars....
that just sell w/ they find cheap (not just in slot car genre')...
they aren't really knowledge in the slot car venue, & state the listing, as someone told them, OR w/ they could derive from w/ little research they could find.....
THEN, there's the 1's who blatantly w/ sell a known dash Black Beauty on an Aurora T-jet chassis as a $100+ "Original".... w/ a repo insert in the "Tube" cube...
when contacting a seller on an obvious (2 US...well... "U" guys, I'm not Ed-um-acated enough yet  )....
use the helpfully-friendly, "Were-U-Aware" approach, & see what reaction U get....
"THAT" will tell U a lot about the seller's intentions in itself...

Bubba 123 :wave:





Bubba 123


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*At a Glance*

Fake and scam are such a harsh words. How about "a well assembled mixture of parts designed to elicit maximum profit for minimum investment"?


In all but a rare few cases, the removal of a Cathedral roof from a Sandvan will definitely leave a mark (usually three big glue burns). They require some serious effort to fix in a color (lime) that is very difficult to work with. The license plate detail usually gets completely destroyed and is pert near impossible for the average modeler to replicate. 

Definitely not a resin. The airbrush detail of the cockpit is smooth and uniform without dirt and turds. The shift lever silver mask is spot on factory and what we can see of the spare tire looks correct as well.

So I rekon the tub looks original from my house.

The bonus clue for me is that little smudge on the body underside. Note that the underside is as shiny as the topside. Now look closer. While it's been wiped off, the cloudy "sling stain" from the arm pinion never occurs on smooth resin. Original Aurora's are porous and will stain.

As was pointed out, while the buggy roof is original, it's just not original to this model and looks a bit beat. It's hard to get a feel for play wear differential between the roof and the body because the transparent lime body doesnt show well in the pix. In this case comparison is irrelevant; because the clincher is that the original roof had two very long and spindly sprues that extended through the meaty part of the rear cockpit apron and were originally glued. Note that the underside index points are unmolested; as are the underside windshield holes. No real previous mounting carnage or schlobber anywhere. 

Likely a factory non-roof unit.

The glass looks perfect except that it's a bit chubby in cross section; which is a signature characteristic of a 3R unit.

So ya add all that up, plus the "OBVIOUS" glue oozing out from the roof mounting posts! :freak:

....carry the one....

= hodgepodge!


----------

